# short runner manifold



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

at long last i finally finished something


























4.5"ID plenum, velocity stacks, the whole 9 ( even uses factory fuel rail mounting points)


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

nice work... wuts the going rate on one of these things?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (BIOHAZRD35)*

$350 shipped to your door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

hmm... i may be gettin in touch w/ u in a coupla weeks


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (BIOHAZRD35)*

about time man!
looks nice. any shot of inside the plenum? id like to see the velocity stacks.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (speed51133!)*

for you mike- the world


----------



## vdubgolf (May 3, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

why are the stacks not flush with the manifild its self? is there a reason that they extend into the main stack? They look good though.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (vdubgolf)*

the stacks are "raised" so as to maintain a decent runner length, as you can see from the 2 diff mani's - they are diff lengths- this is the way to do it from all the people that i talked to- and for added security so the stack doesnt interfear w/ flow- the tb inlet is offset and the tb is mounted on its side, so when the plate opensthe flow is dirrected towards the rear ( towards the radiator) of the manifold and even flow to each runner is achived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah- the painted manifold is 8.75" from runner to intake valve


[Modified by hkk735, 2:18 PM 12-28-2002]


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Looks good








Now let's see something for the VR, that will work in the tight space of a Golf2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

i cant see it in the pic, but your saying that if you were to put the intake on a granite slab so the TB flange was resting on the stone, the plenum would not sit verticle, but it would be pitched, like the leaning tower of Pizza??
thats how i took it. It makes sence to me, but I never understood why Audi would point the TB the OPPOSITE way on the 1.8T manifolds, and the TB flange faces the RUNNERS. I thought that this would "shoot" air into the runner it was aimed at. Anyways, I think plenum/runner design is like a 4 year degree in itself, but its cool to make stuff and see how it works. Its real hard to make something that DOESNT work, or that works so bad that youll fry a piston because of the manifold design.
"edit"
would you sell me a head flange in steel???


[Modified by speed51133!, 11:42 AM 12-28-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Nice. Now where are the VR6 manifolds?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (speed51133!)*

by offset- i meant that the 3" hole into the plenum is not centered- it is heading towards the front of the car. if you want a mild steel flange no problem- i am going back to the shop on monday to place another order


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

yes, id like one for sure.
ok, i read ya now on the offset. thats how i made mine, by pure chance!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Oh that's purdy! Good job!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (Agtronic)*

Ok, I'm over here waiting for a vr6 manifold.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

any chance of making one for a 16v? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricegti (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Boost Inside)*

who needs vr6's anyway?


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (ricegti)*

werd


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (TURBOPHIL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]any chance of making one for a 16v? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (G60teknik)*

would this be beneficial on a NA engine??


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (ylwGTI)*

looks like you made the velocity stacks yourself. did you??
the cost of like 25$ per stack always prevented me from using one.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Very nice indeed







So will you be making 2 different types of manifolds or are you gonna settle on one type to make? Also will VR6 throttle bodies fit?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (turboit)*

very nice, glad to see innovative-ness taking over, and on a larger scale


----------



## Bob16v (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (TURBOPHIL)*

interested in 16v manifold here


[Modified by Bob16v, 3:33 PM 12-30-2002]


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (Bob16v)*

How are the VR6 mani's coming?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Bob16v)*

basically these can be made to suit the individual aplication- you want a 2.0 w/ vr6 TB?... no problem.
as far as 16v ones go- the big thing is injectors, i am making a 16v one for myself- but i am using motronic w/ EFI, not mechanical. to use the mechanical inkection would require a bit of research, but i'll give it a shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

how hard to make one if I was running the digi injection out of a corrado?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (G60teknik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how hard to make one if I was running the digi injection out of a corrado?[HR][/HR]​the hole problem w/ that (it was thinking about it too) it the Vacuum line from the back of the TB to the ECU MUST be 1 meter long (no longer or shorter) or the car will run funny


----------



## vw_a1_g60t (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

whats the material do you use?its not a aluminium?


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (vw_a1_g60t)*

so this is what you been doin since Caly?? hahaha sweet job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (SSj4G60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how hard to make one if I was running the digi injection out of a corrado?
the hole problem w/ that (it was thinking about it too) it the Vacuum line from the back of the TB to the ECU MUST be 1 meter long (no longer or shorter) or the car will run funny [HR][/HR]​The port on the TB will give the same reading as any other place on the manifold I beleive. You could just put a nipple closest to the ECU. I'm pretty sure it would reach. I want one too.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

the mani's are made out of mild steel for the flanges and injector bosses, and 18 gauge sheet metal for the plenum and runners.
as far as the digi is concerned- we did some measuring last night- as long as the tb is on the driver's side you should have no problem maintaining 1 meter from tb to ecu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how hard to make one if I was running the digi injection out of a corrado?
the hole problem w/ that (it was thinking about it too) it the Vacuum line from the back of the TB to the ECU MUST be 1 meter long (no longer or shorter) or the car will run funny 
The port on the TB will give the same reading as any other place on the manifold I beleive. You could just put a nipple closest to the ECU. I'm pretty sure it would reach. I want one too.
[HR][/HR]​ill have to ask in the G60 forum, but i remember people having theyr cars still run funny after replacing all vacuum lines b/c they put the ECU line on the wrong port of the 2 ports on the back of the TB (there are 2 one form ECU other for Charcoal canister)


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: short runner manifold (SSj4G60)*

yeah, im starting to hate digiI after my little turbbo conversion. with this Xflow head i got for it now i might just run SDS. i want to throw both of my vws off a cliff right now.


----------



## NJg60rado (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (corradokyd)*

It should not matter where the M.A.P. vaccume line goes as long as the I.D. of the nipple is the same as stock. Anyways can't the SNS guys tune around this. I am pretty certain that on the aba intake manifold there is a vaccume nipple that the vaccume line can go on no problem.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: short runner manifold (ricegti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]who needs vr6's anyway?














[HR][/HR]​Ahem.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: short runner manifold (need_a_VR6)*

very cool looking - do you have any shots of it mounted on the motor, and also what is required as far as relocation of the throttle cable etc.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (WolfGTI)*

for the x flow mani's you will want to use the jetta glx throttle cable- everything else is included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Please tell me you make them for a 2.0 1999 New Beetle!!!!! If you did I would so get one!!!!!


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (SSj4G60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how hard to make one if I was running the digi injection out of a corrado?
the hole problem w/ that (it was thinking about it too) it the Vacuum line from the back of the TB to the ECU MUST be 1 meter long (no longer or shorter) or the car will run funny 
The port on the TB will give the same reading as any other place on the manifold I beleive. You could just put a nipple closest to the ECU. I'm pretty sure it would reach. I want one too.

ill have to ask in the G60 forum, but i remember people having theyr cars still run funny after replacing all vacuum lines b/c they put the ECU line on the wrong port of the 2 ports on the back of the TB (there are 2 one form ECU other for Charcoal canister) [HR][/HR]​That's because the two ports on the TB are on different sides of the butterflys. The port that goes to the ecu is after the butterflys so anywhere after the tb will give the same reading.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: short runner manifold (Boost Inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, I'm over here waiting for a vr6 manifold.







[HR][/HR]​If you are getting one, then I want two









chris


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (collier)*

I'll take a 16v mani if they in the worx!!!


----------



## SITHIS (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (NYCMK3Jetta)*

How much are you asking for the 2.0L 8V crossflow intake manifolds. A ruff estimate will do. Thanks.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (SITHIS)*

read the 3rd post in this thread


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (NJg60rado)*

as long as the MAP sensor is referenced to the manifold, it doesn't matter where it's located (almost). the backside of the plenum would be a good place in this case.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (jwatts)*

So how about that mr. intake manifold builder. Any 16v short runners in the works?


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

How about one for the 1.8t with AEB bigger sized runners and the TB on the driver's side?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how about that mr. intake manifold builder. Any 16v short runners in the works?[HR][/HR]​ as a matter of fact- yes, so long as you plan on running efi instead of mechanical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how about that mr. intake manifold builder. Any 16v short runners in the works?
as a matter of fact- yes, so long as you plan on running efi instead of mechanical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​I am interested in a 16v manifold too. I just recently got a 1.8L 16v head for my Cabrio's ABA motor and going to boost her with a T3/T4. Any recommendations on what throttle body to use or what fuel injectors? Also, could the factory motronic handle this or standalone is pretty much the way you have to go?
Thanks!


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (DomozitoLK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how about that mr. intake manifold builder. Any 16v short runners in the works?
as a matter of fact- yes, so long as you plan on running efi instead of mechanical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am interested in a 16v manifold too. I just recently got a 1.8L 16v head for my Cabrio's ABA motor and going to boost her with a T3/T4. Any recommendations on what throttle body to use or what fuel injectors? Also, could the factory motronic handle this or standalone is pretty much the way you have to go?
Thanks![HR][/HR]​you can use the facotry motronic but you won'r get very good results, the best thign would be standalone no doubt, but the cheapest and easiest would be to run digi 1 out of a g60 corrado , that why you would have a map sensor insted of a maf


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how about that mr. intake manifold builder. Any 16v short runners in the works?
as a matter of fact- yes, so long as you plan on running efi instead of mechanical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​Yup, I'm already running digifant I. Will they be similar to the crossflow mani's? I'm looking for one with a VR6 TB mount and a nipple for the vacuum line that runs to the ECU. Keep me posted.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

hkk735 I'll take one for my all motor 2.0L project.
I need a Crossflow intake w/a VR6 TB mounted on the passenger side.
Note:I must use the stock ABA fuel rail
This must fit in a mk2 Golf.
I have 2 questions
1. Would larger diameter tubing for the runners benefit top end HP?
I noticed how Hondas tend to have shorter intake runners with larger diameter tubes, probably one of the reasons why they make such great top end HP.
I realize the stock size is plenty for most applications but i'd be willing to port match my head to the intake if it was worth it.
2. Would moving the injectors farther away from the head be better for atomization/ power? Yet still be able to use the stock aba fuel rail.



[Modified by Digiracer, 8:36 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Digiracer)*

Is anyone running one of these manifolds yet? I'd like to hear how the welds hold up under boost.


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

this is a great topic ((((((((BUMP))))))))


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Digiracer)*

It seems the manifold builder is MIA







I really want one of these things.


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet set up. Do you have any pics mounted in the engine bay?
Looks awesome


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

What happend to hkk735?
I need one of these intakes too.
bump


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Digiracer)*

haha- im not mia, my work ( power plant welder) takes me pretty far from home for weeks at a time and its pretty tuff getting to a computer sometimes. as far as the welds holding up under boost- i was retubing a boiler this past week that runs at 2800psi, so unless you are running more boost than that- no worries








as far as the 16v goes- you can run whatever management you want- as long as you are running efi instead of mechanical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was retubing a boiler this past week that runs at 2800psi, so unless you are running more boost than that- no worries








[HR][/HR]​nuts....i wanted to run 2850 psi


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (IwannaGTI)*

haha,boilers suck.I just torched ours to the ground because the state made us shut it down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Bad Habit)*

Any idea what you would do for the feul rail on a 16v mani? I've got the ross rail but I don't think that would fit quite right. Any updates BTW?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

bump


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

Anyone have a pic of this mounted in a 2.0L ABA ?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: short runner manifold (WolfGTI)*

I'm interested in the 16V manny as well when you finish them.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (Supercharged VR6)*

so does anyone have any kind of manifold made by this guy? I'm starting to doubt it'll ever happen







Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## neightdogg76 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

in the car pics anybody somebody


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

hkk735 
I still need an intake manifold.
Can you make me one or not?
I got cash in fist ready to go.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: short runner manifold (hkk735)*

thats sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








what can you make anything other than these??


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: short runner manifold (ZeeuwVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so does anyone have any kind of manifold made by this guy? I'm starting to doubt it'll ever happen







Please correct me if I'm wrong.[HR][/HR]​well, there is someone out there w/ one of my 16v turbo mani's. as far as the mounted in car pics on the 2.0 - i have some but no way to post them.
work has been hell lately and right now my dog is in surgery ( nice thing to come home to) but as far as the 16v and vr manis go- i picked up the flanges today and the new velocity stack dies are done, i have some time off in the middle of april and will be cranking out some stuff- stay tuned


----------

